# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Rotation journalire des fichiers de logs

## Boogie007

Bonjour,

Je cherche depuis quelque temps si il y a un moyen de faire une rotation journalire  mes fichiers de log au lieu de baser la rotation sur la taille...

Pour info, je suis en ColdFusion 8.

Merci.

----------

